# Fehlermeldungen Ausgeben



## Grüner Goblin (1. Dezember 2005)

Bei meinem Apache auf meinem Rechner werden keine Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben. Wie kann ich das einstellen?


----------



## Gumbo (1. Dezember 2005)

Fehlermeldungen welcher Art?


----------



## Grüner Goblin (1. Dezember 2005)

Wen ich zumbeispiel im PHP code nen fehler hab wird bei mir nichts angezeigt oder irgend eine fehler meldung gebracht.


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Dezember 2005)

Handbuch lesen, es läßt sich in den Scripten einstellen:
http://de3.php.net/manual/de/function.error-reporting.php

In die PHP.INI schauen, es läßt sich auch für alle Scripte einstellen.


----------



## Grüner Goblin (2. Dezember 2005)

Genau des mit der PHP.ini mein ich. was muss ich den da ändern und wie (und wo ist die datei :-?


----------



## Gumbo (2. Dezember 2005)

Die error_reporting()-Funktion erledigt dies bereits. Falls du jedoch Zugriff auf die „php.ini“-Konfigurationsdatei hast, solltest du es dort einstellen. Sonst kannst du diese Einstellung auch in einer „.htaccess“-Konfigurationsdatei vornehmen, um diese nicht in jedem Skript machen zu müssen.


----------



## Grüner Goblin (2. Dezember 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls du jedoch Zugriff auf die „php.ini“-Konfigurationsdatei hast, solltest du es dort einstellen.


exakt Das meine ich auch. Meine frage ist nur wie und wo kann ich es in der Datei einstellen?


----------



## Gumbo (2. Dezember 2005)

Das geht mit der „php_flag“-Direktive für boolesche Werte (on|off) sowie der „php_value“-Direktive für Zeichenketten- oder Integerwerte:
	
	
	



```
php_value	error_reporting		E_ALL
php_flag	display_errors		on
```
Siehe dazu auch die de.comp.lang.php-Newsgroup-Antwort auf die Frage „Wie kann ich PHP (CGI und Apache-Modul) konfigurieren?“.


----------

